# Technical Theatre Jobs



## gregeye

I'm looking for some sites to find technical theatre jobs. Anyone know any other than backstagejobs and playbill?


----------



## Robert

gregeye said:


> I'm looking for some sites to find technical theatre jobs. Anyone know any other than backstagejobs and playbill?


 
USITT
PLASA
Backstage Employment Network
Theatre Communications Group - The New ARTSEARCH

Artsearch requires a membership, but includes all types of Arts related jobs.


----------



## derekleffew

Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth . Read all the way to the end and your diligence will be rewarded.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

gregeye, I see you're in highschool, have you thought about looking for internships instead of a job?


----------



## josh88

so funny story gregeye..... are you going to be a senior this year or did you already graduate? because I looked at your profile and pictures and realized immediately that I recognized the theatre in your pictures. I'm your new tech director. If you're a senior and will still be around Saint Andrews when I get there in August I'd be glad to talk out jobs and options and places to look.


----------



## gregeye

I actually just graduated. And yes, I have....although I have done many internships and would like to experience more doing on my own rather than being "a sidekick" so to speak.


----------



## josh88

Greg, are you going to college anywhere? or staying around in the area? depending on the college you can get into design positions pretty fast, though thats still sort of like an internship (depending on how much they just throw you into things) if you're not balancing school work a lot of high schools hire freelance designers for shows. My first gig was as a lighting designer for a school, only paid $200 but its better than a volunteer job, get in with a community theatre or something, the easiest way is to start small and work up. if you've got the internship experience you're already more desirable than some people, use that to get your foot in somewhere until you can break into a bigger, better paying job,


----------



## DuckJordan

I concur with Josh88, Just don't expect to get a top dog position until you have a few more shows being an assistant (or Sidekick). It can take several years of being the minion to becoming an ALD or what ever you prefer. Just be patient.


----------

